# USB Port virtuellen COM Port  zuweisen



## D3N$0 (30. August 2016)

Tach zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer möglichkeit einem USB Port eine virtuelle COM Adresse zuzuweisen. Hat einer eine Idee wie ich das gebacken bekomme? Ich möchte ein Pogramm nurtzen das nur COM Ports ansprechen kann, habe aber ein USB Gerät welches damit benutzt werden soll.

Hoffe es versteht jemand mein Anliegen


----------



## aloha84 (30. August 2016)

Dein "Gerät" ist nicht zufällig ein Handscanner für Strichcodes?


----------



## D3N$0 (30. August 2016)

Ne ist ein stinknormaler chipbrenner


----------



## -Shorty- (30. August 2016)

USB als virtueller COM-Port - CHIP 

Dort wird eine Lösung besprochen aber die Threads sind sehr alt und am Handy kann ich da nur begrenzt nachschauen. 

Vielleicht bringt es dich ja trotzdem weiter.


----------



## D3N$0 (30. August 2016)

Hatte ich auch schon gefunden hilft mir aber nicht wirklich weiter.


----------

